# Netbook probs



## Mouse (Jun 5, 2010)

Hello clever people! Hoping somebody can help me, as I'm close to throwing my netbook on the floor and then jumping up and down on it several times.

I have an Allfine (yeah _right_) netbook (cos it was cheap, serves me right, I guess!) and after several rage blackouts yesterday trying to get the thing to connect to my wireless doodah, it now today will only connect to the 'local intranet' and not the actual internet, which is where I'd rather be.

So um... help? What's the local intranet and how do I get it to go away?! 

If I look at my router gateway page thingy, it says the netbook is online. But... I can't look at anything on it at all. Problem happened after I tried (and failed) to get Firefox on the damn thing and then again after I tried (and failed) to get some sort of anti virus on the bloody thing.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 5, 2010)

What are you using for antivirus ?

I'd suggest re-installing your router, see if this helps.  Otherwise, try AVG, which is free and doesn't block the signal.

The local intranet allows your notebook to talk to other computers in your house.  Not always useful.


----------



## Mouse (Jun 5, 2010)

Thanks, Ace. 

Uh... no anti-virus, it went wrong while trying to install it (I always use AVG) only got the thing yesterday. 

It's on charge at the mo, I'm going to try again tomorrow.


----------



## The Ace (Jun 5, 2010)

If re-installing the router doesn't work, have a little, quiet word with the people who sold it to you.


----------



## PTeppic (Jun 6, 2010)

Firewall? That's usually my Mrs' problem...


----------



## Mouse (Jun 6, 2010)

I haven't looked at it yet today. I have a friend who's partner is a computer-type-bloke-person so I'm gonna ask him to look at it if it's still knackered!


----------

